# Informatik  Prüfung



## melcomx187 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Java Freunde,

ich muss demnächst eine Prüfung schreiben und LEIDER wie es meistens so ist, habe ich einige Fragen zu den Klausuren. Ich habe mal einen Klausur als Anhang gestellt. Ich hoffe das jemand mir helfen kann, den ich weiß überhaupt nicht wie es realisieren soll.
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Michael... (13. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> habe ich einige Fragen zu den Klausuren


und die sind?


----------



## Atze (13. Mai 2011)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> und die sind?


wer schreibt mir das fertig?


----------



## melcomx187 (13. Mai 2011)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> und die sind?



Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich es realisieren soll?
Welche befehle bzw. schliefen muss ich benutzen?
Wie fange ich am besten an?


----------



## melcomx187 (13. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich es realisieren soll?
> Welche befehle bzw. schliefen muss ich benutzen?
> Wie fange ich am besten an?


 Außer das Natürlich 
public class 

public static void main (String [] args){


----------



## Logaff (13. Mai 2011)

ohne spass wenn man vorher irg was anders gelernt hat so programmieren und minimal mathematisches verständniss ist das alles total einfach 

kann man meine freundin ärgern die will maschinenbau machen, ich glaub die wird böse wenn ich ihr zeig was sie könnte sollte 

aber nen bekannter von mir hat auch informatik prüfung versiebt im studium maschinenbau


----------



## jDennis79 (13. Mai 2011)

Logaff hat gesagt.:


> ohne spass wenn man vorher irg was anders gelernt hat so programmieren und minimal mathematisches verständniss ist das alles total einfach
> 
> kann man meine freundin ärgern die will maschinenbau machen, ich glaub die wird böse wenn ich ihr zeig was sie könnte sollte
> 
> aber nen bekannter von mir hat auch informatik prüfung versiebt im studium maschinenbau



wtf? :bahnhof:


----------



## melcomx187 (15. Mai 2011)

Hätte ich lieber nicht bei den Anfängern geschrieben. Ich glaube das es doch ziemlich anspruchsvoll ist.:noe:


----------



## Gast2 (15. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Hätte ich lieber nicht bei den Anfängern geschrieben. Ich glaube das es doch ziemlich anspruchsvoll ist.:noe:



hä?? ... Du willst hier eine komplette Lösung haben - die wirst Du aber nicht bekommen ... alternativ hättest Du im Semester schon lernen können

nochmal von vorne, mogel


----------



## Logaff (15. Mai 2011)

2te aufgabe ist doch richtig einfach, nur die formel umsetzen innerhalb einer while-schleife mit einer abbruchbedingung (|Wert der Reihe - Math.E |)<=5*10^-16
->wenn man bei sowas probleme bekommt würde ich sagen das die informatik vorlesungen enromst kacke waren oder man bessere sachen zu tun hatte 

n=3 würd ich behaupten laut:


```
static float eulernumber(int x, double abweichung) {
        float result = 1;
        int n = 1;
        while (result - Math.E <= abweichung) {
            BigInteger fakul = factorial(n);
            Integer add = Integer.parseInt(fakul.toString());
            result = result + (float) Math.pow(x, n);
            n++;
            System.out.println(result-Math.E);
        }

        return n;
    }
```

Wenn du fragen zum Code hast denn stell Sie weil sonst bringt das hier genau nichts (null)^^
factorial ist eine fakultätsmethode welche halt die n! als BigInteger darum umwandlung dies das hin her

bei fragen, wünschen, äußerungen und geldspenden meld dich :bae:


----------



## Andi_CH (16. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube das es doch ziemlich anspruchsvoll ist.:noe:



Nein ist es nicht, aber wenn du ohne Eigeninitiative kommst, geht das nicht gratis und wäre bei "Jobangebote" besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Logaff (16. Mai 2011)

wenn noch aufklärungsbedarf besteht vom threadersteller denn PM an mich und denn SKYPE das abquatschen


----------



## melcomx187 (16. Mai 2011)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> hä?? ... Du willst hier eine komplette Lösung haben - die wirst Du aber nicht bekommen ... alternativ hättest Du im Semester schon lernen können
> 
> nochmal von vorne, mogel



Also  erstmal zu Mogel, ich studiere Maschinenbau und nicht Informatik Ok?
2. Ich weiß einfach nicht warum ich die Sch... können muss. Informatik 1 Vorlesung kann ich verstehen aber warum ich Informatik 2 können muss kann ich nicht verstehen, schließlich will ich kein Informatiker werden. Also zeig mal ein bisschen Verständnis.


----------



## melcomx187 (16. Mai 2011)

Logaff hat gesagt.:


> wenn noch aufklärungsbedarf besteht vom threadersteller denn PM an mich und denn SKYPE das abquatschen



Ich danke dir für deine Mühe!


----------



## Logaff (16. Mai 2011)

ey die maschinen werden auch programmiert ausserdem schult programmierung ein gewisses verständniss für logik und macht spass^^ ausserdem du nutzt die mathematik mal praktisch^^ für meinen geschmack kriegt ihr schon viel zu viel vorgekaut....

ihr kriegt nen kochrezept, samt zutaten und zubereitungsanweisung 

viel schöner ist es doch nur kochrezept zu bekommen und zutaten selbst zu kaufen und gucken wie man das am besten zubereitet^^

gemeint ist ihr kriegt das echt . für . vorgekaut da steckt nu wirklich keine eigen initaive drinn^^ meine freundin meinte auch (sie will auch maschinenbau studieren), sie habe das letzt mal vor 3 Jahren programmiert (bei uns ander Schule wird :wuergASCAL:wuerg: unterrichtet, ab 11te denn Delphi (beides Programmiersprachen die den Charackter verderben )) und meinte das es nu sich echt nicht schwer anhört und sich nicht vorstellen kann das sie damit später irg welche probleme haben könnte 


wenn du informatik studieren würdest denn müsstes du denk ich mal anspruchsvollere sachen machen anstatt diese "übungsaufgabe"


----------



## chalkbag (16. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Also  erstmal zu Mogel, ich studiere Maschinenbau und nicht Informatik Ok?
> 2. Ich weiß einfach nicht warum ich die Sch... können muss. Informatik 1 Vorlesung kann ich verstehen aber warum ich Informatik 2 können muss kann ich nicht verstehen, schließlich will ich kein Informatiker werden. Also zeig mal ein bisschen Verständnis.



Ich denk in 1, 2 Semestern wirst du es verstehen, warum..
Es ist ganz leicht, es ist im Studieninhalt deines Studiengangs, möchtest du das Studium bestehen, wirst du es lernen und / oder absolvieren. Ein warum spielt dabei keine Rolle, höchstens in der Philosophie. :bae:


----------



## Logaff (16. Mai 2011)

stell dir doch mal die Frage warum Mathematik hast im Maschinenbau ...willst ja kein Mathematiker werden^^ einfach das beste machen und gut ist^^ ich schreib morgen zb sozialkunde prüfung obwohl ich sozialkunde nicht studieren werde....warum keine ahnung weil ich es es musste^^


----------



## Gast2 (16. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Also  erstmal zu Mogel, ich studiere Maschinenbau und nicht Informatik Ok?


was hat Initativlosigkeit mit Studium zu tun - eigentlich sehr wenig



> 2. Ich weiß einfach nicht warum ich die Sch... können muss.


weil der Sch... in Deiner besch... Prüfungordnung steht? ... geh Dich bei Deinem Prüfungsamt beschweren ... ich hatte Informatik im Maschinenbaustudium auch ... die Automatisierungsingenieure - mit denen ich arbeiten - hatten auch Informatik ... das Grundlegende gehört inzwischen zum Ingenieurstudium dazu



> Informatik 1 Vorlesung kann ich verstehen aber warum ich Informatik 2 können muss kann ich nicht verstehen, schließlich will ich kein Informatiker werden.


super - nach 2 Vorlesungen bin ich Informatiker ... irgendwie muss ich das falsche Studium gewählt haben ???:L



> Also zeig mal ein bisschen Verständnis.


nein - und ich werde Dir nicht die Praktikantenpauke(*) halten die ich erst letzte Woche gehalten habe (ick habe die damals auch bekommen :autsch ... die bekommt bei uns jeder Praktikant (und das auch in jeder anderen Firma)

hand, mogel

(*) Praktikantenpauke: Praktikant soll Aufgabe erledigen ... kommt aber nicht Vorwärts weil im Infos fehlen ... die liefert ${SUCHMASCHINE}, der Hersteller - Praktikant nutzt diese Möglichkeiten nicht (vor allem Letztere) und dümpelt rum

[duke]blabla, was willst Du nach dem Studium werden, blabla, Ingenieur, blabla, selber Probleme lösen[/duke]

glücklich war der Praktikant nicht - aber er hat anschließend die Aufgabe gelöst


----------



## Andi_CH (16. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Also  erstmal zu Mogel, ich studiere Maschinenbau und nicht Informatik Ok?
> 2. Ich weiß einfach nicht warum ich die Sch... können muss. Informatik 1 Vorlesung kann ich verstehen aber warum ich Informatik 2 können muss kann ich nicht verstehen, schließlich will ich kein Informatiker werden. Also zeig mal ein bisschen Verständnis.



Weil du in Zukunft viel mehr Software schreiben wirst, als die Lieb ist - ich habe el. Ing. studiert und nach wenigen Jahren ......

Wenn du selbst nicht weiter kommst bekomme ich Angst um die Maschinen der Zukunft.


----------



## jDennis79 (16. Mai 2011)

Sowohl in meiner gesamten Schullaufbahn, als auch im Studium bin ich mit einem riesigen Haufen Zeug konfrontiert worden, dass mich nicht interessiert hat, und von dem ich bis heute der Meinung bin, dass es mit dem, was ich studiert habe, nichts zu tun hatte. Und sowohl in meiner gesamten Schullaufbahn, als auch im Studium habe ich hin und wieder gemogelt und mich im Arbeit gedrückt.

Aber ich habe im ganzen Leben noch nie einfach so eine komplette Klausur (!) in ein Forum geklatscht und gesagt: Ich raffs nicht, macht ihr mal.


----------



## melcomx187 (16. Mai 2011)

Ja komm schlag mich doch gleich Tod.  Naa fehlt noch jemand der mich fertig machen will? Wenn nicht hier meine nächste Frage. wie kann ich die Nachkommastellen begrezen z.b. nur vier stellen?

Ach Übrigens ich bin gleich fertig mit der 1. Aufgabe fehlt nur noch paar feinheiten


----------



## Marcinek (16. Mai 2011)

Math.round()


----------



## melcomx187 (16. Mai 2011)

Danke


----------



## Logaff (16. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Ja komm schlag mich doch gleich Tod.  Naa fehlt noch jemand der mich fertig machen will? Wenn nicht hier meine nächste Frage. wie kann ich die Nachkommastellen begrezen z.b. nur vier stellen?
> 
> Ach Übrigens ich bin gleich fertig mit der 1. Aufgabe fehlt nur noch paar feinheiten



:hihi: nein man ich denke das alles geht hier echt nich gegen dich sondern ehr um deine einstellung zur informatik (ich mein bist im java forum^^)

hättest gesagt hier aufgaben dies das hin her kein ansatz suche hilfe bei dem und dem denn ist gut

glaub mir dich will hier keiner fertig machen^^


----------



## melcomx187 (16. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Danke



 Irgendwie klappt es nicht:noe:
x=Math.round(4)
ist das richtig?


----------



## Logaff (16. Mai 2011)

pass auf du bekommst nen tippp
Klick

oder mach nen string drauss und cutte einfach nach dem , und 4 weitern zeichen^^


----------



## melcomx187 (16. Mai 2011)

Java= einfach nur genial. Wie konnte ich ohne Java bis jetzt Leben?!

Java>>>Füllt die Lehre in mein Leben

Java>>>Jetzt hat mein Leben ein Sinn:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Logaff (16. Mai 2011)

glaub mir ist nen geiles gefühl wenn man ein problem auf mind 100wegen lösen kann^^


----------



## XHelp (16. Mai 2011)

Logaff hat gesagt.:


> oder mach nen string drauss und cutte einfach nach dem , und 4 weitern zeichen^^



Bei 
	
	
	
	





```
5.89E7
```
 wird es eng mit der Methode


----------



## Logaff (16. Mai 2011)

warum bigfloat(?) und denn haste ja als komplette zahl mit allen nachkomma stellen


----------



## melcomx187 (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn man Probleme auf 100 verschiedenen wegen Lösen kann, dann braucht man bald keinen Bewerbungsschreiben. Mann lässt einfach den Bewerber eine Java Aufgabe Lösen und dadurch könnte man viel über ihn rauskriegen oder???


----------



## melcomx187 (16. Mai 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Bei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es klappt nicht


----------



## jDennis79 (16. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Java= einfach nur genial. Wie konnte ich *ohne Java bis jetzt* *L*eben?*!*
> 
> Java>>>Füllt die *Lehre* in *mein* Leben
> 
> Java>>>Jetzt hat mein Leben *ein* Sinn:lol::lol::lol:



Scheint zumindest nicht die einzige Sprache zu sein, mit der du Schwierigkeiten hast...


----------



## melcomx187 (16. Mai 2011)

jDennis79 hat gesagt.:


> Scheint zumindest nicht die einzige Sprache zu sein, mit der du Schwierigkeiten hast...



Also dafür dass ich seid 2001 in Deutschland lebe finde ich schon das ich die Sprache gut kann. Fehlt nur noch bisschen Rechtschreibung und Gramatik


----------



## Marcinek (16. Mai 2011)

Java: Zahlenformatierung in Java

~~~

*spielverderber*: ATM weiß ich nicht, wer nerviger ist. Leute, die nicht über den Tellerrand ihres Studiums blicken können oder manche Foren Trolle ;P */spielverderber*


----------



## jDennis79 (16. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Also dafür dass ich seid 2001 in Deutschland lebe finde ich schon das ich die Sprache gut kann. Fehlt nur noch bisschen Rechtschreibung und Gramatik



Ok, dann entschuldige ich mich und nehme das zurück.


----------



## chalkbag (16. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man Probleme auf 100 verschiedenen wegen Lösen kann, dann braucht man bald keinen Bewerbungsschreiben. Mann lässt einfach den Bewerber eine Java Aufgabe Lösen und dadurch könnte man viel über ihn rauskriegen oder???



Obs du es glaubst oder nicht, bei meinen Bewerbungsgesprächen im vergangen Jahr musste ich das sogar oft, und ja das sagt dir sicherlich etwas über den Bewerber aus :applaus:


----------



## melcomx187 (16. Mai 2011)

chalkbag hat gesagt.:


> Obs du es glaubst oder nicht, bei meinen Bewerbungsgesprächen im vergangen Jahr musste ich das sogar oft, und ja das sagt dir sicherlich etwas über den Bewerber aus :applaus:



Ohne Sch... Ich habe es nur geraten:lol:


----------



## Gast2 (16. Mai 2011)

gab hier nicht mal irgendwo eine Filterfunktion?


----------



## Firephoenix (16. Mai 2011)

Hi,
auf was für einem Niveau bewegt sich der Thread hier eigentlich mittlerweile? :shock:
Die einzige wirkliche Java-Frage die der TO hier gestellt hat belief sich auf das Runden einer Zahl auf 4 Nachkommastellen... Eine Frage die Google unter einer Minute beantwortet hätte.

Außerdem sollte man sich beim Studieren über eine Sache klar sein:
Man wird immer mit Stoff konfrontiert, der einen nicht die Bohne interessiert. Ich will später auch Software entwickeln und keine Beweise über Normen in irgendwelchen x-Dimensionalen Vektorräumen führen, aber solcher Stoff trainiert auch das Gehirn und schult das abstrakte Denken - ist also auch für irgendwas gut.

Wenn hier ein Student Hilfe bei einem Projekt, irgend einer Aufgabe etc haben will ist das ja ok, aber ich denke man kann doch von einem Studenten erwarten, dass er sich zumindest mit der Problematik beschäftigt hat, einen Lösungsansatz erarbeiten kann (und ja das geht auch wenn es nur ein Nebenfach ist) und sich selbst Wissen aneignen kann.

Das bedeutet nämlich Studieren: Selbststudium, wer dazu nicht in der Lage ist, ist vielleicht an einer Uni immatrikuliert, aber das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass man auch tatsächlich ein Student in dem Sinne ist. Man wird ja auch kein Auto nur weil man die Garage aufmacht...

So jetzt hat sich der kleine böse Student in meinem Hinterkopf genug ausgelassen, sollte hier unerwarteterweise doch noch eine Java-Frage kommen gibts auch gerne eine Antwort.
Gruß


----------



## Andi_CH (17. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Java>>>Füllt die Lehre in mein Leben


Ob Lehre oder Leere das ist hier die Frage ???:L


----------



## melcomx187 (18. Mai 2011)

public class Testat210a1
{
    public static void main( String args[] ) {
        JConsole fenster = new JConsole();
        double x1,x2,x3,x4,y1,y2,y3,y4,a,b,c,d,s,rist;
        final double rsoll=2.5;
        try{
            do{
                fenster.println("Programmende bei x1=0,000001");
                x1=fenster.readDouble("x1= ");
            if(x1!=0.000001){
                     y1=fenster.readDouble("y1= ");
                     x2=fenster.readDouble("x2= ");
                     y2=fenster.readDouble("y2= ");
                     x3=fenster.readDouble("x3= ");
                     y3=fenster.readDouble("y3= "); 
                     x4=fenster.readDouble("x4= ");
                     y4=fenster.readDouble("y4= ");
                     a=Math.sqrt(Math.pow(x2-x1,2)+Math.pow(y2-y1,2));
                     b=Math.sqrt(Math.pow(x3-x2,2)+Math.pow(y3-y2,2));
                     c=Math.sqrt(Math.pow(x4-x3,2)+Math.pow(y4-y3,2));
                     d=Math.sqrt(Math.pow(x1-x4,2)+Math.pow(y1-y4,2));
                     s=(a+b+c+d)/2;
                     rist=Math.sqrt(((a*b+c*d)*(a*c+b*d)*(b*c+a*d))/((s-a)*(s-b)*(s-c)*(s-d)))/4;
                     if(Math.abs(rist-rsoll)<0.001){
                        fenster.print("r(ist)= ");fenster.println(rist,0,4);
                        fenster.print("r(ist)-r(soll)= ");fenster.println((rist-rsoll),0,4);
                        fenster.println("Die 4 Punkt liegen auf einem Kreis mit r=2,500m");
                        }
                        else{
                        fenster.print("r(ist)= ");fenster.println(rist,0,4);
                        fenster.print("r(ist)-r(soll)= ");fenster.println((rist-rsoll),0,4);
                        fenster.println("Die 4 Punkt liegen nicht auf einem Kreis mit r=2,500m");
                        }
                        fenster.println();
            }
        }while(x1!=0.000001);
        fenster.println("Programmende");
        }
    catch (InterruptedException ie) {}


}
}
	
	
	
	





```

```


----------



## XHelp (18. Mai 2011)

Java-Tags, Text, Erklärung, Fragen?


----------



## Gast2 (18. Mai 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Java-Tags, Text, Erklärung, Fragen?



na das ist sein Problem


```
if(x1!=0.000001)
// bzw.
while(x1!=0.000001)
```


----------



## melcomx187 (18. Mai 2011)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> na das ist sein Problem
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Könnt ihr euch mal bitte genauer ausdrücken!?

ich verstehe überhaupt nichts was ihr wollt oder meint:bahnhof:


----------



## melcomx187 (18. Mai 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Java-Tags, Text, Erklärung, Fragen?


:bahnhof:


----------



## SlaterB (18. Mai 2011)

ist dir beim Schreiben deiner Postings nicht der rote wichtige Hinweis aufgefallen, siehe Screenshot?

dass man nicht nur Quellcode postet sondern auch dazuschreibt
'ich habe hier folgendes Problem, Compilerfehler xy oder bei Eingabe z erwarte ich v erwalte aber w'

alles undenkbare Konzepte für dich?


----------



## melcomx187 (18. Mai 2011)

Ach das meint ihr.... Ich habe nur die Lösung hier reingestellt falls es jemanden Interessiert.

```
public class Testat210
{
    public static void main( String args[] ) {
        JConsole fenster = new JConsole();
        double x1,x2,x3,x4,y1,y2,y3,y4,a,b,c,d,s,rist;
        final double rsoll=2.5;
        try{
            do{// do wird aufjedenfall ausgeführt bis zu bedienung while
                fenster.println("Programmende bei x1=0,000001");
                x1=fenster.readDouble("x1= ");//wenn 0,000001 eingegeben wird ist if nicht mehr true
            if(x1!=0.000001){
                     y1=fenster.readDouble("y1= ");
                     x2=fenster.readDouble("x2= ");
                     y2=fenster.readDouble("y2= ");
                     x3=fenster.readDouble("x3= ");
                     y3=fenster.readDouble("y3= "); 
                     x4=fenster.readDouble("x4= ");
                     y4=fenster.readDouble("y4= ");
                     a=Math.sqrt(Math.pow(x2-x1,2)+Math.pow(y2-y1,2));// Math.sqrt=wurzel
                     b=Math.sqrt(Math.pow(x3-x2,2)+Math.pow(y3-y2,2));// Math.pow=quadrat
                     c=Math.sqrt(Math.pow(x4-x3,2)+Math.pow(y4-y3,2));
                     d=Math.sqrt(Math.pow(x1-x4,2)+Math.pow(y1-y4,2));
                     s=(a+b+c+d)/2;
                     rist=Math.sqrt(((a*b+c*d)*(a*c+b*d)*(b*c+a*d))/((s-a)*(s-b)*(s-c)*(s-d)))/4;
                     if(Math.abs(rist-rsoll)<0.001){//Math abs= Betrag von.... immer Positiv
                        fenster.print("r(ist)= ");fenster.println(rist,0,4);// 4 kommastellen nach 0
                        fenster.print("r(ist)-r(soll)= ");fenster.println((rist-rsoll),0,4);
                        fenster.println("Die 4 Punkt liegen auf einem Kreis mit r=2,500m");
                        }
                        else{
                        fenster.print("r(ist)= ");fenster.println(rist,0,4);
                        fenster.print("r(ist)-r(soll)= ");fenster.println((rist-rsoll),0,4);
                        fenster.println("Die 4 Punkt liegen nicht auf einem Kreis mit r=2,500m");
                        }
                        fenster.println(); // leerzeile 
            }
        }while(x1!=0.000001);// solange x1 ungleich 0,000001 true ist wiederholt sich das programm
        fenster.println("Programmende");// x1=0,000001 dann wird das Programmm beendet
        }
    catch (InterruptedException ie) {}
    
 
}
}
```


----------



## maki (18. Mai 2011)

Wie mogel bereits sagte, hast du da Fehler drinnen.


----------



## melcomx187 (18. Mai 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wie mogel bereits sagte, hast du da Fehler drinnen.



Also wenn ich es ausführe Läuft alles wunderbar.???:autsch:


----------



## maki (18. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn ich es ausführe Läuft alles wunderbar.???:autsch:


Älteste Programmiererausrede der Welt: "Bei mir gehts!"

Man kann Fliesskommazahlen so nicht zuverlässig vergleichen.


----------



## melcomx187 (18. Mai 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Älteste Programmiererausrede der Welt: "Bei mir gehts!"



Jetzt mal im ernst, was ist da falsch. Ich bin kein java experte.???:L


----------



## melcomx187 (18. Mai 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Älteste Programmiererausrede der Welt: "Bei mir gehts!"
> 
> Man kann Fliesskommazahlen so nicht zuverlässig vergleichen.



Also bei mir funktioniert es:bahnhof:


----------



## Andi_CH (18. Mai 2011)

... aber nicht zuverlässig


----------



## maki (18. Mai 2011)

Kurz: Fliesskommazahlen sind immer ungenau, du musst eine erlaubtes Delta einbauen wenn du auf gleichheit prüfst , oder größer gleich bzw. kleiner gleich nutzen.


----------



## melcomx187 (18. Mai 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Kurz: Fliesskommazahlen sind immer ungenau, du musst eine erlaubtes Delta einbauen wenn du auf gleichheit prüfst , oder größer gleich bzw. kleiner gleich nutzen.



Habt euch mal genau angeschaut was das Programm macht???
Bei Eingabe von .....fenster.println("Programmende bei x1=0,000001");.... soll das Programm beendet werden. Also für den Fall stimmt es.


----------



## maki (18. Mai 2011)

Ok, hast recht


----------



## Andi_CH (19. Mai 2011)

melcomx187 hat gesagt.:


> Habt euch mal genau angeschaut was das Programm macht???
> Bei Eingabe von .....fenster.println("Programmende bei x1=0,000001");.... soll das Programm beendet werden. Also für den Fall stimmt es.



Nur dass möglicherweise die Zahl nie genau 0,000001 ist. Solche Iterationen werden besser mit x <= 0,000001 abgebrochen.


----------

